# Paraguayan Red and White Tegus?



## Byrns149 (Dec 15, 2011)

So i was looking on a breeder site and i found these guys. I cant find anything on the internet about them. What is the difference between these guys and Argentines? I know they are captive bred because i saw a video of him cutting open the eggs. Im looking into buying one since theyre only priced at $200.


----------



## james.w (Dec 15, 2011)

Care is the same if that is what you are asking. Who has them?


----------



## Byrns149 (Dec 15, 2011)

undergroundreptiles.com.......sorry if im not aloud to mention sites im new to the forum.


----------



## Rhetoric (Dec 15, 2011)

You're always allowed to mention names, companies, breeders, etc. The care is the exact same. As far as I know its the exact same species as the argentine reds.


----------



## laurarfl (Dec 15, 2011)

They are the same species and scientific classification. Word is they came from a different locality and the name was added as a marketing enhancement.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Dec 15, 2011)

_That ^ ^ ^ it's just marketing, like their Blues, Platinum or what ever. Since their Argentines are about what 100 or 150, the Paraguays are 200,.. how much will the Chacoan Reds be._


----------



## reptastic (Dec 15, 2011)

Wait they got chacoan reds? i havnt been on there site in quite a whil


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Dec 15, 2011)

_They advertise them every now and then since like 07.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ZNyt_PD8kVY_


----------



## reptastic (Dec 15, 2011)

Thats insane


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Dec 15, 2011)

_Not surprising,.. since they bred a Red/Blue x Blue het Albino hoping to get a Red Albino . If only it worked that way._


----------



## prtrex (Dec 15, 2011)

I just got a paraguay red and white from underground today. and i tell you beautiful tegus. And i do see the difference from argentine reds. This guys have more white on them and if you look at the video of them bigger you can tell the difference. I feed her today turkey and she ate with no problem. she let me handle easily she moved a lot but she wasn't crazy. One of the tamest lizards i ever handled and she just a baby. So i am expecting for her to get better and better. She hiding right now sure she sleeping. I would really suggest getting one from them. I was not going to get red one because personally not a fan of then reds but read that white came more out of these tegu more and i am so glad i did get her!!! I promise you that you won't be disappointed!!


----------



## kellen.watkins (Dec 15, 2011)

I have one  and another member does too what's strange is mine and the others are really tame and calm as well. I do like the pattern on these more than other reds but who is to say they came paraguay?


----------



## reptastic (Dec 15, 2011)

I had a red from varnyard that had a bright red color and alot of white that intensified as he got older, i just dont buy into the whole locale thing with tegus when theres no proof


----------



## laurarfl (Dec 16, 2011)

That's my only thing as well. Common names can be really confusing. It sounds as if they are trying to pass it off as a morph, or new species/subspecies to me. I've talk to them at such and they are nice guys and have nice looking tegus. It's nothing personal, just my opinion.

I saw a vendor at the Daytona show that had some imported baby reds. Each one had nice color and spectacular pattern. They were quite tame as well. I think people get used to a certain look because tegus are imported from a particular area and then the breeders in the US use the pairs each year. When something new comes in, it seems so unusual.


----------



## JohnMatthew (Dec 16, 2011)

prtrex said:


> I just got a paraguay red and white from underground today. and i tell you beautiful tegus. And i do see the difference from argentine reds. This guys have more white on them and if you look at the video of them bigger you can tell the difference. I feed her today turkey and she ate with no problem. she let me handle easily she moved a lot but she wasn't crazy. One of the tamest lizards i ever handled and she just a baby. So i am expecting for her to get better and better. She hiding right now sure she sleeping. I would really suggest getting one from them. I was not going to get red one because personally not a fan of then reds but read that white came more out of these tegu more and i am so glad i did get her!!! I promise you that you won't be disappointed!!


Nice sales pitch senor(ita) 1 post..


----------



## TeguBuzz (Dec 16, 2011)

JohnMatthew said:


> Nice sales pitch senor(ita) 1 post..



Haha, nice observation.


----------



## laurarfl (Dec 19, 2011)

HA, I didn't even catch that.


----------

